# Surgery Sept. 26



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

I will have my PT on the left side for my 3.9 cm mass on Sept. 26. Today my throat is sore and it feels like I have something stuck in my throat. Weird because it doesn't feel like this every day. A physician assistant who scheduled the surgery said I will probably be able to go back to work after 3 days of recovery. Is that a little early? It will be done by a very experienced surgeon at M.D Anderson in Houston.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

Seems very early to me. I had my PT 8 days ago and could imagine going back to work this monday but only if it didn't involve any carrying, lifting, or too much talking. Even seemingly normal conversation wears out my vocal cords after a while, and I can tell that there is increasing scar tissue developing inside. My neck pain has decreased (I can move it no problem) but the internal stiffness seems worse. Right now, if I am active and talking to people from 7am until 1pm I need a couple of hours to rest in the afternoon and my energy feels depleted for the rest of the day. Personally, I am very glad to have another week off.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I think that's a bit early. Unless you have an office-type job, low ish stess...and assuming they don't mean something like taking off Wed, Thurs, Fri and going back on a Monday. That would be quick but not totally out of the norm.


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

Thanks for your input. I am a teacher of high school students so I think I might need more time. I imagine I'll check to see what the surgeon thinks


----------



## melissafitz (May 5, 2013)

I'm a speech therapist and my surgeon told me to take a week off for sure, and then see how I feel and maybe go back half-time the second week. Your job certainly requires a lot of talking, so I would imagine you will need more than just 3 days!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I was not permitted to go back until my stitches were removed, at 11 days.


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

As a high school teacher, you will probably need a couple of weeks off so you do not damage your vocal cords during the earliest stages of recovery. I am still surprised by how sore and fatigued I am now, even though it has been 9 days.


----------



## suzanna (May 13, 2013)

I took 3 weeks off from work after my PT. For the first 2 weeks, just just the act of getting dressed exhausted me! I also couldn't speak loudly for the first 10 days or so. I took the third week because I was emotional and tired. I probably could have gone back to work if I had to after 2 weeks, but I was so thankful that I had the ability to get back to closer to 100% before I returned to my very stressful and demanding job.

When I met with my endo 2 weeks after surgery and let her know that I was taking another week off, she told me that it was odd that I was taking off so much time off. She thought most people only needed a few days, a week at most, and that I was being overly dramatic. I told her that she was clueless and condescending and she should get back to me after she had a very important organ removed from her body. (I told you I was emotional!)


----------



## Eliza79 (Jul 23, 2013)

suzanna said:


> I took 3 weeks off from work after my PT. For the first 2 weeks, just just the act of getting dressed exhausted me! I also couldn't speak loudly for the first 10 days or so. I took the third week because I was emotional and tired. I probably could have gone back to work if I had to after 2 weeks, but I was so thankful that I had the ability to get back to closer to 100% before I returned to my very stressful and demanding job.
> 
> When I met with my endo 2 weeks after surgery and let her know that I was taking another week off, she told me that it was odd that I was taking off so much time off. She thought most people only needed a few days, a week at most, and that I was being overly dramatic. I told her that she was clueless and condescending and she should get back to me after she had a very important organ removed from her body. (I told you I was emotional!)


I agree. Everyone is different and some people are not ready to jump back in the saddle after only a few days. Doctors who have not had this procedure themselves are only thinking about recovery time in terms of statistics, not individuals. Plus, jobs vary. If I was an accountant and spent most of the day doing figures quietly, I think going back to work next week would be doable. But since I am professor who teaches huge classes, the thought of returning to lecturing and constant meetings and talking 24-7 is daunting.


----------



## sheliaflor (Jun 8, 2013)

I haven't had the surgery yet, but I'm scheduled for August 16. The first doctor I saw told me 2-3 weeks off work. I have an office job and it can get stressful at times. I didn't think to ask the second doctor, but I sent in my forms and when I filled out the paper work I put 2 weeks at least. I also have to have a return to work form filled out before I can go back, and believe you me if I feel bad when I go back for followup to get them filled out, I will be telling the doctor I'm not ready to go back and I won't go back until I feel like I can do the job accurately. I've been neglecting myself far too many years which is why this built up, so no more for me.


----------



## KarenB (Jul 19, 2013)

Good for you, sheliaflor. You must look after yourself through all this!

RedCC I will weigh in and say I don't think 3 days is near enough. I am pretty young (36) and pretty fit, and at most I could have gone back after a week. Even now, I took 8 working days after my completion surgery and wish I had taken 2 weeks. I have a fairly high pressured job in a law firm and I talk all day - it's taking its toll.

If you can take more time I definitely would!


----------



## RedCC (Jul 9, 2013)

I am going to take about 2 weeks off I think. I have since heard from another nurse at my hospital who said 2-3 weeks based on my job duties. Thanks everyone for weighing in.


----------



## MizzJ (Jul 26, 2013)

Glad you are taking more time off. My TT was on 8/7 and I took 6 weeks. My benefit plan allows up to 4 months time off (paid) and I took advantage of it. I had no idea if I was going to be an emotional wreck after surgery.


----------

